# death while pipping...what now?



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok here's a pic of Sunshine's/Evan's first chick that didnt make it. I dont know what happened other than the possibility of humidity playing a role (It has been raining hard here in PA for about 2 days) This chick was pipping and chirping loudly in the shell this morning. This evening, when I went into feed and water, I checked the eggs. This one had a blood stain on the inside and the veins were a dark purple with no movement. I also noticed one pip mark in the middle of the egg but more towards the narrow end. When I opened the egg, the chick was dead with some blood clots near the sac. If you notice in the pic, it looks as if the sac is twisted. What do you think? Humidity? and how do I help the other chicks ready to hatch. When do I hatch assist and what do I look for before trying. If it isnt one thing, its another. The chick looks fully developed to me. As far as I know this is Sunshine's first clutch since the breeder I got her from said she has never bred or laid. Thanks as always for any input.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I remember srtiels advising about assisted hayching in an old thread.I am pretty sure she had a link to it.Unfortunately,i cant remember where.I hope the moderators could advise you on that.Good Luck X x


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.Hope the other eggs do fine.Fingers crossed:flowers:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This I'm not sure about as I've never had a baby die while pipping, its usually been before. Since clots seem to have some play here, there's really not a lot you can do. If a clot go into the actual chick, it stopped the heart or the brain. And there's nothing to fix that and its not your fault. It could be due to chilling early on in incubation (not something that you would notice I don't think, maybe the egg got pushed to the side for a couple hours or something, with mine it was the days it took the parents to sit full-time that caused my issue). I would watch the other eggs, hopefully they don't have the same issues.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It could be that the baby nicked a blood vein and aspirated or bled to death. It doesn't look like there would have been much you could have done as the yolk was not absorbed so it should not have been in distress.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here are some collages to look at.... Watch the air cell size. It can be a gauge on if there is too much or not enough humidity. Erratic weather can also contribute to an abnormal pip location.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your advice and for your expertise Suzanne. Heres a pic of two clutchmates that survived. Two more eggs to go.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats Lisa  they are so cute! sorry about losing the other baby though.
will those 2 littles be yellow (like Elenors)? or do all baby tiels look like that when hatched?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cute babies!!! Sorry about the one tho

Baby tiels hatch with yellow down so it's normal, or if it's a whiteface it will have white down, other than that it doesn't tell us anything about the colour or mutation the bird will be.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks Sara


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Based on the fact that both parents are pied, I'm looking at pied babies from this clutch. this is according to the cockatiel color palette program I use.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is another pic of the group  Another chick has hatched.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------

